# How Much



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

See my problem is my buddy has a pond of huge koi fish (7-10 inches!) and he gives me as many as I want to feed my p's. How many should I feed them, 1 a day, etc. And of course I feed other things too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

does your friend have babies kois/that he can just give you some??i think one every other day will do the jobs..but be prepared to clean up.they will leave a mess of guts and heads


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how big are the reds 
i used nice sized koi before and always had to clean my aqua clear tubes due to the guts


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

7-10 inch koi are not huge....20"+ is huge.

is your friend aware that those things are worth a lot of money?

http://www.keirinponds.com/showtank.html


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I was going to say the same thing. Koi are big bucks man!

Generally, you can tell when pygos had enough. When the frenzy is over they tend to just bump the food with their nose or, pick it up and drop it, over and over.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

dont feed koi to you ps. sell the koi and get money to buy food. koi are very big bucks. the koi farm by my house sells 7" for 40 dollars


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

DAMN! I didn't know they were worth that much! And needless to say niether does Jay (the guy that gives them to me). Ohh and I have a funny red that really enjoys the heads of the Koi, there is never anything left, seriously if there is anything left in the tank it looks like it is snowing due to all the scales floating around after an eating session


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

how could you feed your P's Koi? Koi's are beautiful specimans. Well, its your choice though.
But I agree you should sell your Koi's and buy fish food.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Generally, you can tell when pygos had enough. When the frenzy is over they tend to just bump the food with their nose or, pick it up and drop it, over and over.


 Yup, as soon as your piranha's start playing around with their food, they're done...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Generally, you can tell when pygos had enough. When the frenzy is over they tend to just bump the food with their nose or, pick it up and drop it, over and over.


That´s it!


----------

